# Why It's Better To Pretend You Don't Know Anything About Computers



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computers

As an IT guy, I sometimes feel this way myself. LOL


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

My mom always gets me to do stuff like that and says your cosiun can do it why cant you lol


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

Ha ! that was hilarious! My two best friends are both computer techs and thus both wicked awesome at computers. and through osmosis, i have picked up a generally decent knowledge of computers myself. and thats exactly how it happens. I fix one thing for somebody and suddenly Im the love child of bill gates and master computer from TRON and I can fix anything!

but luckily most of the people Im helping are still the kind of people who run the "Using Your Mouse." tutorial so I can be the "computer guy" for a little longer







at least until my dad decides he needs a facebook account


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lmao my mom made me set up a facebook acc and now she wants to do evrything herself i stil nkow half her passwords though


----------

